# Hilfe bei Streckenplanung



## Speichennippel (21. September 2012)

Seit 20 Jahren gibt es bei uns im Verein eine MTB Tour von Remscheid nach Michelbach bei Gerolstein, ca. 160km. (http://www.rv-adler.de/adlersphaere/eifelmarathon)
Der Witz an der Geschichte ist der Zeitpunkt, Januar oder Februar.

Der Organisator möchte dies nun nicht mehr organisieren. Die Tour soll aber nicht untergehen, daher plane ich nun eine Strecke.

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet. Denn ich kenne die Gegend nicht so gut. Geheimtipps der lokalen Biker sind halt immer besser, als irgendwelche Landkarten 

Welche Tipps könnten das sein?
- Lokalitäten, die 25 Bikern aufwärmen und bewirten können.
- Tolle Trails
- bessere Streckenalternativen, zu dem, was ich rausgesucht habe
- 

Hier die Strecke:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jpqmgjwhkbvrldee

P.S.
Wir nehmen gerne Gäste mit. Also, wer mag, einfach melden!
rtf(at)rv-adler.de


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. September 2012)

Huhu,
für das Stück zwischen Euskirchen und Gerolstein könnt ich dir ein wenig behilflich sein was die Streckenführung angeht. Da könntest du noch den ein oder andern Trail mitnehmen.

Die 160km sind ja kein Pappenstiel für einen Tag auch wenn's zur Zeit vornehmlich über breite Wege geht da stellt sich halt die Frage wieviel man darauf auf Trails fahren kann da hier der Schnitt je teilweise beträchtlich eingestampft werden kann.
Denke auch das die Strecke ja nich besonder länger werden sollte oder ? Sons kann man ja alles einbauen was es zwischen Nord und Süd gibt 

Wenn du möchtest kann ich dir aber noch den ein oder andern Tip für Trails links und rechts der bestehenden Strecke geben. Schreib mir ne PN oder ne mail an hubert(ät)hubert-im-netz.de.

Bei den Lokalitäten kann ich dir leider nich groß weiterhelfen, kenne dafür zu wenig fahre mindestens immer ohne große Einkehrschwünge 

Je nachdem wann ihr fahrt und es bei mir zeitlich passt könnt ich euch ab Euskirchen oder so begleiten mal sehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichennippel (22. September 2012)

Hallo Hubert,
Bis Bad Münstereifel soll die Strecke nicht so schwer sein. Früher sind wir meist über die B51 angerollt.
10-15km können schon noch oben drauf kommen.
Insgesamt soll es nicht zu schwer werden, bei 20-25 Bikern müssen die schnellen sonst zu oft auf die langsamen warten.

Trotzdem soll die Tour mit einigen Trails garniert werden.
Oder mit interessanten Dingen, die am Wegesrand stehen.

Wenn du mir ein paar interessante Stellen zeigen könntest, wäre das prima.

LG
Arndt


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. September 2012)

Kein Problem, ich schau mir den GPS Track mal genau an und schick ihn dir dann mal rüber, dann kanst du ja sehn ob's so erstmal ok ist.


----------



## B_u_b_bi (22. September 2012)

Hallo!
Ich hätte da einen Vorschlag für eure Strecke ab Dohm (bei Hillesheim).
Sie führt auf dem Eifelsteig über den Rother Kopf vorbei am Gerolsteiner Stausee hinauf zum Auberg. Von dort ein Stück durch die Stadt.Dann durch den Gerolsteiner Stadtwald hinauf bis man wieder auf den Eifelsteig Richtung Dietzenley trifft.
Zwischenstop auf den Aussichtsturm 
Zum Schluss die Dietzenley runter Richtung Büscheich, am Sportplatz vorbei, durch Niedereich und schick durch den Wald runter nach Michelbach.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=qmfqndsqoustlbwx

Gruß


----------



## Speichennippel (23. September 2012)

Danke für den Tipp! Das sieht sehr gut aus. So am Ende der Tour noch mal richtig rauf und runter 
Wenn sich der Track bei der Streckenplanung mit Leben füllt, freut man sich gleich doppelt auf die Tour. Dabei sind es noch 4 Monate bis da hin....
Der Rather Kopf sieht interessant aus. Kann man da in die Lavagrube reingucken?
Der Aussichtsturm auf dem Dietzenley ist auf jeden Fall gebucht.






Ein paar der Wege sind nicht in der OpenStreetMap Karte drin:

- Von Büscheich nach Niedereich und dann nach Michelbach
- ein kleines Stück an der Talsperre

Machst du bei OpenStreetMap mit? Wenn ja, wäre nett, wenn du die Wege da einträgst. Kann ich auch machen, nur weiß ich nicht, was das für Wege sind.


----------



## Speichennippel (23. September 2012)

Noch was:
das Ziel in Michelbach, das Hotel Huschens, ist nicht unbedingt festgelegt. Das hatten wir halt die letzten xx Jahre benutzt.

Vielleicht gibt es irgendwo in der Gegend eine andere schöne Unterkunft:
- preiswert
- können flexibel reagieren, da man nie weiß, wie viele Radler und Begleiter nun schlussendlich mitkommen. 25-30 in der Regel
- gutes Essen
- gesicherte Unterbringung der Räder


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2012)

Huhu,

so ich hab mich dat mal angeschaut. Hab die Strecke weitesgehenst so gelassen wie sie war und nur Trails eingebaut die mehr oder weniger in der Nähe der urspr. Strecke waren so behälst du deine Richtung bei wird nur durch ein paar Trails mehr versüsst.
Kannst du dir ja mal anschaun:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId...C789DF1D88F040556928E571C2D03F1F27903128393BC

einzig am Ende hab ich auch ein wenig Eifelsteig eingebaut, der Trail von den Dolomiten nach Gerolstein solltet ihr euch nicht engehen lassen !

Oder halt die Variante Bubbi am Ende, oder beide kombinieren, nach dem Rother Kopf nochmal auf die Dolomiten dann wird's noch ein wenig mehr auf und ab


----------



## jmr-biking (23. September 2012)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> Der Rother Kopf sieht interessant aus. Kann man da in die Lavagrube reingucken?
> 
> Ein paar der Wege sind nicht in der OpenStreetMap Karte drin:
> 
> ...



Der Bubbi hat das gestern sehr gut gemacht. Auf dem Rother Kopf ist ein Aussichtspunkt mit 360 ° Panorama, auch in die Grube hinein. Ein schöner Trail führt hinab über den Eifelsteig Richtung Rother Hecke. Dann sind immer mal wieder Trails zwischendrin bis zum Stausee Gerolstein. 

Die Kombi von Hubert und Bubbi bei Gerolstein ist schon genial. Hatte ich Bubbi auch gestern vorgeschlagen. Sind aber noch ein paar anstrengende Hm mehr. Aber so wie ihr bei 24 h Rennen an uns vorbei geflogen seid, könnt ihr die noch vertragen.  Ich bau da mal die Variante (Eifelsteig Trail-Gerolsteiner Dolomiten rauf zur Dietzenley) mit ein.

Von Büscheich nach Niedereich ist es ne ganz normale Straße. Hinter Niedereich geht`s durch den Kammerwald auf einem Forstweg runter nach Michelbach.
Ich persönlich würde eine andere Abfahrt nach Michelbach wählen. Schön lang, zwar Forstweg, aber schnell mit Kurven. 

Vorschlag Kombi Bubbi und Hubert: 
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hqlzebvundbazxzn

Ich gebe aber zu bedenken, wenns hier Schnee hat, so wie Winter 2009/2010 und 2010/2011, dann wird die Sache schon grenzwertig, bzw. unfahrbar. Aber das kennt ihr ja, so wie ich die Fotos begutachten konnte.


----------



## Speichennippel (24. September 2012)

Ganz herzlichen Dank für eure Vorschläge.
Da werden wir Spaß mit haben!
Mit dem Wetter ist immer so eine Sache im Winter. Angekommen sind wir immer, nur sind wir auch schon oft auf die Straße ausgewichen.
Manchmal war es auch spät geworden und alle waren kaputt, so dass die letzten Trails ausgelassen wurden und direkt zum Hotel geradelt wurde.
Hoffentlich klappts  

Die Vorschläge von Hubi Euskirchen bis Dohm habe ich so übernommen. Aus den anderen Vorschlägen habe ich ein wenig gemixt. Die Anfahrt über Niedereich baue ich vielleicht auch noch ein.

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=jpqmgjwhkbvrldee


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2012)

Sach mal bescheid wann die Sause steigt,wenn ich Zeit kriege kann ich euch ja ein Stück weit begleiten.

PS: du hast den Trail bei Schloßthal im Lampertsbachtal vergessen mit rein  zu nehmen, der ist recht fluffig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2012)

schraeg schrieb:


> Sach mal bescheid wann die Sause steigt,wenn ich Zeit kriege kann ich euch ja ein Stück weit begleiten.
> 
> PS: du hast den Trail bei Schloßthal im Lampertsbachtal vergessen mit rein  zu nehmen, der ist recht fluffig



Kann ich bestätigen! Würde ich auch noch einbauen. Und der Termin würde mich auch interessieren. Begleitung ab Hillesheim wäre bei mir drin.


----------



## Speichennippel (24. September 2012)

2. Februar 2013. 
Ich will im Oktober oder November von Bad Münstereifel die Runde einmal fahren, wäre ja nett, ein Stück begleitet zu werden.

Der Trail bei Schloßthal ist als "Radverbot" in OSM gekennzeichnet. Vermutlich stört das aber keinen, wenn man da mit dem MTB runter poltert.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2012)

Das sind die selbsternannten "Sherriffs" in OSM ! Da gibt's irgendwelche Freaks die gerne solche Wege als Xbike oder so kennzeichnen. Brauchst dir aber keine Gedanken machen, a) ist da kein Bikeverbot und b) kommt einem da alle 25 Jahre mal ein Wanderer entgegen.

Schreib einfach im LMB oder hier im Thread wenn du fährst, wenn sichs einrichten lässt bin ich ein Stückerl dabei !


----------



## jmr-biking (24. September 2012)

Speichennippel schrieb:


> 2. Februar 2013.
> 
> Der Trail bei Schloßthal ist als "Radverbot" in OSM gekennzeichnet. Vermutlich stört das aber keinen, wenn man da mit dem MTB runter poltert.



Ich hab das mal bei OSM gefixt. Beim nächsten Update ist der Trail wieder für Biker allowed.  Ich mache mir hier die Arbeit und mappe wie blöd für ne Bike-Karte und dann sowas. 
Da steht kein extra Bikeverbotschild. Generell ist es in RLP ja zwar verboten auf Wegen unter 2m zu biken, aber großer Wanderbetrieb ist im Lampertsbachtal nicht. Und schon gar nicht im Winter.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. September 2012)

Die Silberlocken sehen das halt alles was ernste
Wobei, ob das was da so auf den Wanderwegen so rumkrucht es auf die Palette kriegt bei OSM Wege zu Mappen ? 
Aber vielleicht war das ja auch der ehemalige Harald Schmidt Adieudant und selbsternanter "Berufswanderer", der is auf uns Biker ja nich so gut zu sprechen


----------



## Speichennippel (16. November 2012)

Diese Woche habe ich ein paar Überstunden abgebaut und bin durch die schöne Eifel geradelt. Von Bad Münstereifel bis Michelbach auf der mit eurer Hilfe erstellten Strecke. Zurück dann eher auf der Straße. Fast 9 Stunden habe ich gebraucht.
Die Strecke ist klasse!! Vielen Dank noch mal!!!
Alle Infos zur Tour sind jetzt auch offiziell:
http://www.rv-adler.de/adlersphaere/eifelmarathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jmr-biking (6. Januar 2013)

Viel Spaß bei eurem Eifel-Marathon. Die Beschreibung auf eurer Homepage liest sich gut. Hoffentlich passt das Wetter...

Gruß...


----------



## Speichennippel (31. Januar 2013)

25 Leute sind am 2.2. 13 am Start. 5 starten bereits gegen 8:30 in Bad Münstereifel.
Die anderen fahren um 5 Uhr in Remscheid los und werden wohl so gegen 11-12 Uhr in BME sein.
Wetter soll lala werden.

Ist der Schnee da unten weg?


----------



## jmr-biking (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo! Der Schnee ist weg. Siehe meine Tour von heute: Klick
Dafür schüttet es momentan wie aus Eimern. Hab mit Müsli (Klaus aus Mürlenbach) gesprochen. Er fährt wohl ab Bad ME mit. Ich kann leider nicht, da ich bis Sa morgen Dienst habe. Aber vielleicht ergibt sich da noch was.

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## B_u_b_bi (3. Februar 2013)

Also den Spuren zufolge vom Rother Kopf zum Stausee Gerolstein habt ihr wohl Spaß gehabt!


----------



## Speichennippel (4. Februar 2013)

JAAA!

Nur den Rother Kopf und den Munterley konnte die große Gruppe nicht sehen. Die mussten wir streichen, da das Material und die Muskeln geschwächelt haben.
Auf dem Dietzenley waren wir aber. Nur war es stockfinster, so dass ich wieder keine Aussicht hatte. Schon bei der Probefahrt, war der Berg nebelverhangen, da hab ich nichts sehen können. -> nächstes Mal!

Es gab aber eine kleinere Gruppe, die in Bad Münsteriefel gestartet ist. Die haben tatsächlich alles so gefahren, wie es geplant war. Alle Fahrer hatten beim Bierchen im Hotel ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht.

Bilder sind die Tage auf unserer Vereinshomepage:
www.rv-adler.de

2014 gibt es wieder einen Eifelmarathon. Wäre super, wenn ihr mir da noch einmal mit ein paar Tipps weiterhelfen könntet.
Den Rother Kopf muss ich auf jeden Fall nachreichen


----------



## Speichennippel (8. Februar 2014)

Die 2014 Auflage ist gelaufen, wir waren auf dem Rother Kopf 
Bilder und einen Bericht gibts da:
http://www.rv-adler-luettringhausen.de/mountainbike/eifelmarathon

2015 ist natürlich wieder eine Tour geplant. Ich würde gerne über Effelsberg fahren. Im Bild zeige ich mal, wo genau. Geht das? In der Karte ist der Weg als privat gekennzeichnet, bei sowas bin ich immer unsicher, ob man da her kann. Der Start der gezeigten Route verläuft auf OSM Grade4 und dann auf einem Pfad. Das ist oft nicht fahrbar. Kennt jemand von euch die Ecke genauer?


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. Februar 2014)

Hi,
soweit ich weiss stehst du nach der Bachquerung rechts herum nach einigen Metern vor nem Zaun bzw. Absperrung, da das Areal Rund ums Radioteleskop abgesperrt ist. Du kannst folglich im Tal nur links herum und später wieder rechts hinauf nach Effelsberg/Lethert.
Kannst mir auch mal nen Link zum Track schicken oder den Track per Mail dann guck ich mal ob's noch was da in der Ecke für dich gibt,
ganz in der Nähe sind einige schöne Trails.
gruß
Hubi


----------



## DasLangeElend (21. Februar 2014)

Man kann auf jeden Fall noch soweit nach rechts, dass man dann recht steil Bergauf zum unteren Aussichtspunkt kommt (der Weg mit den grünen Punkten drin am "e" von HönersbErg, von da aus wirds dann aber echt steil zum Pavillon (wo sich die ganzen "I"s sammeln). 
Theoretisch kann man nach der Bachquerung auch geradeaus das Tal hoch, es gibt auf beiden Bachseiten einen Weg, auch wenn nur einer in OSM drin ist. Das endet dann wie zu sehen fast schon an der Pommesbude (Bus+Besucherparkplatz), aber man hat leider nicht die schöne Aussicht auf die Schüssel. Und die sollte man auf jeden Fall mitnehmen, da machen dann 50m bergauf schieben auch nix.

~Ch.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (22. Februar 2014)

Alternative wäre auch von Wald bzw. der L113 kommend durchs Eschweiler-Bachtal,
fährt man auch unmittelbar am Teleskop vorbei, wenn ihr fahrt is ja auch noch kein Laub auffe Bäume
da hat man dann auch ne gute Sicht aufs Teleskop


----------



## sibu (22. April 2014)

Hallo Arndt,

am Ostermontag habe ich den Martinssteig unter die Räder genommen, der eine mögliche Alternative für nächstes Jahr wäre. Dabei bin ich auch am Teleskop vorbeigekommen. Einen Auszug vom Träck habe ich bei gpsies hinterlegt, sowie mir Zeit für einige Bilder genommen: An der Seligenkapelle 





oberhalb von Kirchsahr geht dein Weg direkt ins Tal zum Teleskop, bzw, der Einstieg zum Steig ist in südlicher Richtung. Der Steig selber




war mit meinem Trekking-Rad überwiegend fahrbar, einige meiner Schiebestellen (3 oder 4 kurze Stücke) sind für die Technik-Freaks vielleicht sogar fahrbar:




Im Februar sollte man das dann vom Wetter abhängig machen ... Als Umfahrung gibt es deinen kurzen Weg von der Kapelle zum Effelsberger Bach oder die geteerte Abfahrt nach Kirchsahr. Von Binzenbach bin ich am Bach aufwärts zum Teleskop bis zum Zaun:





Etwas vor dem Tor geht links ein neu geschobener,unbefestigter Weg etwa 50 m mit gefühlt 15% duch den Wald zur Aussichtsstelle, die vom Parkplatz erreichbar ist.




Unterhalb von meinem Fahrrad ist das obere Ende vom kurzen Waldweg. Ab der Aussicht ist der Weg Verbundpflaster in schönen Kehren bis zur Fahrstraße neu angelegt worden:





Von Effelsberg habe ich wegen der beginnende Schauer dann auf weitere Trails verzichtet, und bin über die Höhen 




bis zum Dümpelhardt




und von dort über den Ahrsteig ins Tal hinunter.

Gruß Helmut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

